# Have a look



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

http://photos.yahoo.com/shoes59


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE--I would have luved to see that ripping up the track... Last Moroso a B13 hit low 8s and I left thinking he didnt have any real competition.....Turns out an RX7 that hadnt raced at all B4 came out and killed him..

Wut else U got planned for it...???


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride dawg.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*VE*

I want that engine. Really nice car. No rice, i like it.  How did you get your Fujitsubo headers? They are beautiful (high quality) and I always wanted to get those.


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Wut else U got planned for it...??? *


Perhaps SR16 cams.


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: VE*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *I want that engine. Really nice car. No rice, i like it.  How did you get your Fujitsubo headers? They are beautiful (high quality) and I always wanted to get those. *


I have a friend in Japan


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

You were the guy in NPM, nice swap job dogg!


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *You were the guy in NPM, nice swap job dogg! *


That was me


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Beautiful swap, Jim. That's the way to do it. You have the VE already, and I'm still wanting a DE (SR20DE, that is). ::sigh:: My lil' 1.6L will have to suffice for one more semester of college.  Keep up the excellent work!

BTW, I noticed the Fujitsubo header is 4-2-1... is this header better accepted by the VE because of the VVL?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Shoes59*

Did you already sell the old SR20?, And did you run into any complications swapping the VE yourself?


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Shoes59*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Did you already sell the old SR20?, And did you run into any complications swapping the VE yourself? *


DE has been sold and no problems with the swap.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Damn, I wish I coulda bought it. Well when I'm ready to swap, I know who to call for a how to!!!


----------

